# Getting hooves back in shape?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So, my two does came to me with pretty overgrown feet - especially my smaller doe was developing "elf feet". I've gotten them trimmed down pretty well as far as the sidewalls go, but their toes are still too pointy. I've slowly been working on them and they continue to improve. 

However, neither of them have flat feet, at ALL. The soles seem a bit rounded and uneven, so that the entire hoof does not set on the ground at the same time. I've reviewed Fiasco's site and some others. Others mention using a carpenters plane to level out the sole, but Fiasco doesn't seem to mention anything other than trimming the sole if necessary. I'm afraid I'm going to hurt them! What can I use to level out the sole? Obviously I'd only want to take a little at a time, but I am at a loss as to what tool could do this. 

Their previous owner paid no attention to the growth lines, so the toes are several growth-lines longer than the heels. I'm slowly trying to even them out... but I think some sort of plane would come in handy here too. I was thinking a wood rasp maybe? But I'm not sure. What do you all use??? (I have great clippers for the sidewalls... it's just the soles I'm having difficulty with).


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Additionally, neither of them are terribly tolerant of me messing with their feet. I mean, I can do it... but it's not like they just sit there quietly as I do. There is a lot of pulling feet back, and darn-near falling off the milk stand. And of course it's the one with the worst feet that is the least patient.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

have you considered putting some roofing shingles nailed to a board at an incline? I do this with my girls..and they pretty much keep their hooves looking good! i do still trim them from time to time...but for the most part it keeps them worn down pretty good..one of these days im hoping to be able to have some big boulders hauled in and stacked for them to play on...that will be good for their hooves and they cant chew at them and tear them off like they do the shingles...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoeggers sells a planer. I don't have much experience with it though.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. hang in there. I didnt think our older Does hooves would ever be repairable after they had grown but with fewer trimmings and some work.. her hooves are in super shape now and she is walking pretty and proud. They can often be fixed. Can you show some pictures so we can all learn from it?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Some goats have blood vessels closer to the surface and it is frustrating clipping those tender footed ones. We use very sharp hoof trimmers and a sharp knife. It may take a while to get the hoof trimmed to where it needs to be. (like every two weeks for those tender feet ones)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with packhill about might not coming out of it, i have about 5 older does that I worked like crazy to fix and they just will not come out of it, I hate the ones that curl and they walk on the side of their hoofs . Shes right though, just keep trimming and do your best. I got one of those planers from hoeggers, I think it would work well for you since you are kinda scared of hurting them, it takes very little off at a time, I like a horse rasp since it takes a lot off and I dont have to sit there rasping away lol. But my 2 cents is go for it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep you can get those feet back in shape by working on them once every couple of weeks.
I tried a rasp & didnt like using it. My favorite tool is a grinder. 
After trimming I finish up with that. You just have to be careful (as with all tools) to not let hoof get too hot. And always wear thick leather glove on the hand you hold the foot with.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted this...I was just wondering about the rasp/planer myself as i am trying to get my 2 goats feet into good shape as well. I went out tonight and got my bucks back feet done to my satisfaction (hubby bought me some good trimmers yesterday) and I used a utility knife on the insides...but hubby found out and I'm not allowed to use that method anymore (sweet man worries). only 6 more feet to go, and I will keep following this too!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

You can go farther than you think. The soft part of the sole is like the frog on a horse. It is totally trimmable. You have to watch for it starting to turn pink so take little shavings at a time. I use a hoof knife for horseshoing...really sharp and good goat hoof trimmers. Just like Packhill said you have to do a little bit at a time every two weeks or so. Watch the growth lines on the hooves and follow those to get the correct angle. My eleven year old son (in 4H) was learning on one of our more patient doelings and got a little too deep. She never even cried or pulled back, just a drop or two of blood. We finished the foot, applied a little pressure for a minute and put iodine on it. She hop skipped off and never took a bad step. I have put iodine on it again once but otherwise, not a big disaster even if done a bit too far.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes.. sometimes it is possible to go too deep and get a bit of blood. We always panic at even a few drops but then.. the ones that are like this have such surface blood vessels and tender tissues. Others we are able to clip away with no pink showing at all and can go deeper without the goat even flinching a bit. Iodine is near just in case we get a little issue and I also dab on Wtich Hazel to stop pain.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Trim the hoof floor as was metioned. Trim it down until you see it change from white to pink and stop. 

This thread reminded me I need to go out and work some goat feet this evening.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

fd123 said:


> have you considered putting some roofing shingles nailed to a board at an incline? I do this with my girls..and they pretty much keep their hooves looking good! i do still trim them from time to time...but for the most part it keeps them worn down pretty good..one of these days im hoping to be able to have some big boulders hauled in and stacked for them to play on...that will be good for their hooves and they cant chew at them and tear them off like they do the shingles...


That's a great idea. I do have a pile of rocks, about 4'x5' and maybe 2.5' tall... but they don't spend much time on it. Might move it and see if they like it better somewhere else.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. These posts were all very reassuring. I think I need to go out and get a good planer - something that takes off very little at a time. I have ND's, and especially my small doe has VERY TINY feet - about the size of a golf ball. So a little at a time would be great! Although I do like the grinder idea as well... more maybe. I'll have to price both. With only having two does... price is a major concern. It's easier to justify big expenses when you have a whole herd. 

I made lots of progress yesterday on the pointy toes. Still not perfect, but a LOT better. Just getting more daring as I go. LOL Super glad to know that it doesn't seem to hurt them if you do hit a little blood. I "ruined" my dog for nail trimming by hitting her quick once. She hasn't let me touch her nails since! Used to sit perfectly still. Now even with two people you can't do it - I have to take her to the groomer.  Glad to know that isn't likely to happen with the goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My older agility equipment has a painted surface mixed with sand so the dogs dont slip as they run on them. This has kept my girls hooves in great shape. My vet commented he was surprised I never have taken a trimmer to them , they looked great.
Maybe you can make a ramp or table they can jump up on and use sand and a safe non toxic paint mix to paint the top.
Just a thought..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Another thought is if you have the wood ramp type, mixing a layer of course cement and let dry.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Feet are starting to look better! Still haven't gotten a good tool for the job, but just knowing I can trim that sole part is helping! Still a bit to go, but MUCH better than before! 

Will definitely use some of the ideas posted for ramps, etc to keep 'em trimmed down! Thanks again!


----------

